# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Agencia del Agua de Brasil evaluará con ANA cooperación para mejor manejo del recurso hídrico

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Visita contribuirá a la implementación de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos*  *Lima, oct. 21 (ANDINA).-* La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) recibirá mañana (jueves) a una misión técnica de la Agencia Nacional del Agua del Brasil, la cual tiene por objetivo cooperar para desarrollar acciones para un mejor manejo del recurso hídrico en el país.  
La delegación será encabezada por el director presidente de la entidad de Brasil, José Machado, quien estará acompañado por otros altos directivos del gobierno brasileño involucrados con el sector. 
Esta misión tiene como finalidad principal viabilizar acciones de cooperación y asistencia técnica en materia de gestión integrada de recursos hídricos, las cuales contribuyan en el proceso de implementación de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos. 
De acuerdo con la ANA, esta contribución se concretará con la firma de una carta de intención en la que ambas partes se comprometerán a fortalecer mutuamente las capacidades institucionales. 
Como parte de su agenda, la delegación tiene previsto realizar visitas protocolares a las sedes de los ministerios de Agricultura (Minag) y del Ambiente (Minam) y el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi). 
Esta visita forma parte de las coordinaciones desarrolladas por la ANA para consolidar el proceso de modernización del agua, y tiene su antecedente en la I Reunión Extraordinaria del Grupo de Cooperación Ambiental Fronteriza Perú  Brasil (GCAF), realizada en mayo. 
La ANA destacó que Brasil es uno de los pocos países de la región que ha logrado avances significativos en la gestión integrada de los recursos hídricos.Temas similares: Artículo: Israel suscribe acuerdo con ANA para mejorar manejo de recurso hídrico en Perú Artículo: ANA y MEF evalúan viabilidad de dos proyectos para evitar colapso del recurso hídrico en Ica Nueva Ley de Aguas permite al Estado administrar adecuadamente recurso hídrico, asegura Minag Autoridad Nacional del Agua y agricultores de Mala avanzan en mejor aprovechamiento de recurso hídrico Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

----------

